# LGB 2095 Diesel.. running poorly - seeking recommended maintenance



## gsterle (Aug 15, 2013)

LGB 2095 OBB Diesel.. that is running poorly. The engine starts and stops along the right-of-way. Until about 2 weeks ago it was running perfectly pulling 5 - 3063 passenger cars. It now studders and starts and stops. I suspect it needs a good cleaning and overhaul. I am seeking recommendations. I am new to the group and have just completed my third garden railroad effort. I am just completing the BV GRR - Bay Village Garden Railroad and will post some pictures and video. I have some video on youtube\ohio4peace Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Knowing LGB's quality, it probably just needs a good cleaning (some rubbing alcohol on a rag to clean up the wheels and pickup wipers) and some lubrication on the moving parts. 

You'll also want to make sure your track is nice and clean as well.

If that stuff doesn't fix it, you may have a loose wire connection somewhere inside that's causing intermittent operation.


----------



## gsterle (Aug 15, 2013)

*Replaced springs on pickup shoes*

Upon your suggestion I cleaned the wheels and the contacts but was not seeing any results so i looked closer at the shoes and realized that springs had worn and were no longer functioning thus the shoes were not making constant contact with the rails. I replaced the springs and shoes and now it is running as new. Thanks for the advice. 
George


----------

